# Choc Lab needs home in SE Alabama...



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

*That is SO INHUMANE.* This POOR BABY!!

Email the Lab Rescue in Alabama and nearby states and also

http://www.geocities.com/kwanyee_leung/rescue.html

get a description of him:age, neutered, good w/dogs, cats, children, shots, and picture of him and I will post to the Lab Forum for you. Email to me: [email protected] and I will post on Lab Forum.


Also, need contact info for these people.

*You can also contact Dogs Deserve Better and they might be able to help.
http://www.dogsdeservebetter.com/reps.html

Alabama
Hoover, Alabama
Kathryn Haddock 205.567.1404 
email [email protected]*


----------

